# To Cell phone ( bring along/or even use) or not while riding. Yay or Nay?



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

I probably am too vocal on my opinion of "phone etiquette" ( where and when and if they should be used) but the "where do you put your crap" thread brought this ( has it been done before?) up or refreshed it in my mind. I loved a couple of comments as to why take a phone with you on a ride at all. I'm sure there are many good reasons ( Wife expecting a baby, or child on life support, or you ride among the tigers, mountain lions, and sharks) to bring it with you ( honey...can I pick you up a latte?), but c'mon, lets hear the good, bad and the ugly!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

I'll get things rolling. "Congratulations Shawn for leaving your phone at home. Personally, I don't even use one. Don't need one. Why spoil a peaceful or special experience with distractions? Let the exercise and fresh air clear your head of cobwebs. Re-create the feeling these bikes were intended to accomplish. Life will wait for the text or incoming/outgoing call. If someone is (or thinks) too important or busy to get off the grid for awhile, then skip the ride. If I have ruffled any dedicated cell folks, so be it, but give it a try. Cut the cord for awhile..ha!! "


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Being notified of an event--birth, death, other a couple hours after the fact will not change anything. Using your phone as a camera to capture those moments on teh ride is the only valid reason I can see for even carrying one. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Dec 30, 2018)

I think for emergencies and camera use is the only reason I bring one. Otherwise I’m annoyed with it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 30, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Being notified of an event--birth, death, other a couple hours after the fact will not change anything. Using your phone as a camera to capture those moments on teh ride is the only valid reason I can see for even carrying one. V/r Shawn



I'm self employed, If i miss a call I could loose the job and the money, no money means i might not buy the parts you're trying to sell .Me having my phone on a ride could be to your benefit also.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Being notified of an event--birth, death, other a couple hours after the fact will not change anything. Using your phone as a camera to capture those moments on teh ride is the only valid reason I can see for even carrying one. V/r Shawn



100% agree.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 30, 2018)

I see no problem in taking your cell phone along on a ride or whatever else your spending your time on. I think it becomes a problem when adults act like teenage girls and are constantly texting or on social media sites and not enjoying the moment or the human interaction.


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 30, 2018)

I keep mine on vibrate and check it when I stop for some sort of break.  Most of my life isn't that urgent that I really need to have it with me.  If I'm riding with friends I'm probably with the people I want to be with anyway...
I carry mine for pictures and in case of emergency.


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 30, 2018)

Nashman said:


> I probably am too vocal on my opinion of "phone etiquette" ( where and when and if they should be used) but the "where do you put your crap" thread brought this ( has it been done before?) up or refreshed it in my mind. I loved a couple of comments as to why take a phone with you on a ride at all. I'm sure there are many good reasons ( Wife expecting a baby, or child on life support, or you ride among the tigers, mountain lions, and sharks) to bring it with you ( honey...can I pick you up a latte?), but c'mon, lets hear the good, bad and the ugly!!




Whenever I go off and leave it, I never go back for it. Even when driving my Metropolitan!  When I get out in the middle of nowhere there’s no signal much of the time so I’m back muddling through on my (NIT)wits. Just like in the good old days.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

rustystone2112 said:


> I'm self employed, If i miss a call I could a loose the job and the money, no money means i might not buy the parts you're trying to sell .Me having my phone on a ride could be to your benefit also.




I "Get that" and agree. In many cases it is a part of ones "bread and butter" as in self employment you are to be available 24/7. The camera is cool to have as well. There are pro's and con's for sure.

To most people I think they can do without the " ball and chain" for a ride, a walk, a nap, a meal. ( and many other pass times like dining or 100% uninhibited/uninterrupted conversation one on one with another human). The addiction is rampant. I seriously think that many people that used to be well adjusted independent, relaxed individuals have drank the "kool aid" ( Jim Jones style) and are over stressed and anxious beyond comprehension. They literally "sleep" with their phones ( lose quality sleep), experience "ghost texts" ( swear they felt the vibrate/sound) all in the name of being "connected" all the time. Who has ever left a cell phone behind ( the truly addicted never will) and turned around dozens of miles after a panic attack!!

 I make reference to a couple who are in the on line dating arena. They sit at a bus stop side by side on the bench. They are glued to their phones on "said" dating site. Maybe they are "chatting" to each other on line, but nary a word is spoke because people don't do that anymore. The human aspect of "communication" is being lost in a time of "advanced communication". One step forward, three steps back.

I laugh when I see people walking along ( missing the scenery or curb or pothole!) glued to their phones, or better yet, sitting with friends or family and no one has eye contact, only phone hypnosis. A guy I met on the train this month tells me of a family reunion where no one was talking to each other, all eyes on the phones,  UNTIL someone woke up, they put the cells in a box, and actually talked.

For safety ( without sounding "sexist") for women, or highway travel, self employment, and dozens of other GOOD reasons, sure, but in the ATM line up chats, grocery store lines, vehicle operation, and on and on is just over the top in my opinion.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm glad Barto had his phone to take these pics Summer before last while he visited our fine city Winnipeg, Canada. Yes, it can have a purpose. I've seen lots of cool pics taken by a phone.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm  not crazy into my phone, but usually haul it along with me. I took my granddaughter for a ride the other day without my phone and I got a flat on my bike. We were about 3 miles from home. No big deal for most,just walk it home. Anyone that knows me knows it was no fun for me. Won't forget my phone again.


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 30, 2018)

I only use my phone for pictures when out riding. And for emergencies as I ride alone mostly. Odd work hours,so no one is around to ride with during the week. I will not answer calls or texts while out riding.
Hammerhead


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## phantom (Dec 30, 2018)

You could just wear one instead of carrying one.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I'm  not crazy into my phone, but usually haul it along with me. I took my granddaughter for a ride the other day without my phone and I got a flat on my bike. We were about 3 miles from home. No big deal for most,just walk it home. Anyone that knows me knows it was no fun for me. Won't forget my phone again.



Sounds like a good balance and used as a vein not a major artery, or convenience, not a life line. Glad to hear you share your ride with your granddaughter.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Hammerhead said:


> I only use my phone for pictures when out riding. And for emergencies as I ride alone mostly. Odd work hours,so no one is around to ride with during the week. I will not answer calls or texts while out riding.
> Hammerhead



Good for you, sounds sensible.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> View attachment 926459




BOOM........now you see her, now you don't. Pretty lady, pretty sad way to go. All too common a sight. Danger...danger..toe clip as well. *This is what I'm talking about.* She may as well have a blindfold on and a belly full of whiskey. At least she can be seen ( light clothing) before she hits something or gets hit.


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2018)

Why not carry a phone? Its more about what you do with it.I have stopped to take pictures of things.Also good if you have an emergency.Ever need 911 on an empty bike path ?? To pay for a service then not use doesnt make sense.I have also used google map while riding.I believe in carrying my phone. Sometimes I just like listening to my music.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 30, 2018)

Riding what looks like a ghost bike, wearing all white . . . I think that woman is just using the phone to haunt somebody.

I bring mine for photos, send funny things I see/think of to people, and to record ideas I might have or the license plate and any other pertinent information as a potential last act of revenge in case I get hit by a moron. I keep it in a bag where I can't hear it, though, so I don't know if someone is texting me until I stop to take a photo or something.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

vincev said:


> Why not carry a phone? Its more about what you do with it.I have stopped to take pictures of things.Also good if you have an emergency.Ever need 911 on an empty bike path ?? To pay for a service then not use doesnt make sense.I have also used google map while riding.I believe in carrying my phone. Sometimes I just like listening to my music.



That's all reasonable to me. It's a tool and a convenience to many. Like anything in life, use it or abuse it. Balance is what is important.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 30, 2018)

I hang a small radio on the bars, I'd lose a phone.


----------



## Boris (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't care what you say Nashman, if I'm going to have to haul that cord around, I'm going to use my rotary dial  landline phone when, and wherever I want!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I hang a small radio on the bars, I'd lose a phone.



Right on, that's up my alley too. Music is a good thing. I'd also lose a phone, if I had one to lose.  Ha!! I'll listen to a football game on my HUFFY radiobike, not much else on AM radio up here.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Boris said:


> I don't care what you say Nashman, if I'm going to have to haul that cord around, I'm going to use my rotary dial  landline phone when, and wherever I want!



Boris, you could always buy up more cord and shorten your rides? Note the Erica phones on shelf ( bone phones under the Stubby sign. Green and Red for Xmas!)


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 30, 2018)

Pam and I always bring our phones for emergencies and use for pix when stopped. Riders have become separated from group and even had to make a 911 call once. Good reason to always carry a cell. Never ever answer or talk while riding or driving. Phones aren't the problem, using common fricking sense is.


----------



## vincev (Dec 30, 2018)

Your cord length is fine if you keep going in a small circle.I found your video,you are doing fine.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

frankandpam said:


> Pam and I always bring our phones for emergencies and use for pix when stopped. Riders have become separated from group and even had to make a 911 call once. Good reason to always carry a cell. Never ever answer or talk while riding or driving. Phones aren't the problem, using common fricking sense is.



Well said, 100%.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

vincev said:


> Your cord length is fine if you keep going in a small circle.I found your video,you are doing fine.
> 
> View attachment 926586



Is that a somewhat "altered" Elgin Bluebird that chimp is riding?


----------



## fattyre (Dec 30, 2018)

Carrying a phone is the least of my worries while riding. Personally, I feel it's silly to not carry one.   Maybe if I'm on a very short ride it's no big deal, but that's about it.  It's the cars and the cyclist haters I worry most about.  Those seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 30, 2018)

They can use their own phone to call Mrs. Cleaver to tell her I'm coming for dinner.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 30, 2018)

I carry a pay as you go flip phone turned off for a rescue if need be & a Canon Digital Elph for photos.  Phones suck.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 30, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> They can use their own phone to call Mrs. Cleaver to tell her I'm coming for dinner.



The Beav and Wally would like to see you. Even Larry may come by after.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 30, 2018)

That boy's got a fine bike.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 30, 2018)

good grief why does everyone have to make excuses for carrying a cell phone? just say "because I feel like it!"..you don't need to justify it to anyone...enough with stupid excuses!!… .of course I don't ride bikes anymore because I might get run over and die, I had to quit surfing because I never learned how to surf and answer my cell phone at the same time, I never let them put me to sleep for surgery because my phone might ring with an emergency, I always carry mine in case the news announces the sun is burning out and I want to be with my loved ones so we can all freeze to death together, hahaha!!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> That boy's got a fine bike.




Looks like a brand new 1960 Wasp with the high flange front hub, springer and butterfly bar options.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> good grief why does everyone have to make excuses for carrying a cell phone? just say "because I feel like it!"..you don't need to justify it to anyone...enough with stupid excuses!!… .of course I don't ride bikes anymore because I might get run over and die, I had to quit surfing because I never learned how to surf and answer my cell phone at the same time, I never let them put me to sleep for surgery because my phone might ring with an emergency, I always carry mine in case the news announces the sun is burning out and I want to be with my loved ones so we can all freeze to death together, hahaha!!




We should all become "bubble Boys" ( Seinfeld) and stay away from people, the sun, cell phones, food, beer, and live on Gilligan's Island.  Ha!! It's -19 F here today. Tune in for more news on the sun burning out. Gather your loved ones!! It's a thread that seems to be getting some action. That's what it's all about. We are becoming robots. Take me to your leader!!  Ha!!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2018)

^^^    People, sun and food (& beer) are great!    We unfortunately love the easy button for everything(Target) and Zuckerberg(the juvenile)  knows it.  I need some cave time just to get away from it all.  Too many intrusions into our lives...can't concentrate any more on my bikes.  Don't call me I won't answer....


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2018)

Bring it.

Yap the whole time and take lots of selfies, ignore traffic...as it is an interruption of your experience...!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

SKPC said:


> ^^^    People, sun and food are great!    We unfortunately love the easy button for everything(Target) and Zuckerberg(the juvenile)  knows it.  I need some cave time just to get away from it all.  Too many intrusions into our lives...can't concentrate any more on my bikes.




*"Too many intrusions into our lives...can't concentrate any more on my bikes"  I agree.......I like to be "unavailable" quite often/off the grid"....Ha!! Yes, people, sun and food are great!*

I don't do facebook either. For many people it's an excellent way to bond with family and friends!!  ( but)Do I need to know what you had for breakfast?  We are all different. To each their own. I'm "old school" ( 61 years old) and feel ( my opinion only) we have opened our lives up Too MUCH...privacy is almost gone ( social media/Big Brother/eye in the sky/camera/abuse of cell phones) and have lost the art of one on one human interaction, and plain old thinking for yourself, or being removed from electronic devices. Sure, I like my laptop, but do I need it 24/7? I have ruffled a few feathers I guess on dedicated phone users. Boo...hoo....Ha!! Seriously, I respect their choice.

 I just wanted to see who is "connected"and to what degree. The CABE is a blast. I'm on it regular. If someone wants to sleep with their phone, none of my beezwax, or ignore people ( to ignore a child is just wrong) that they are with, or stare into a screen most of the day, go for it!! I see people( I swim 3-5 times a week) in public locker rooms, bathrooms ( urinals/crappers) grocery stores etc.., on their phones and shake my head. I reported a guy who had his phone in the showers at the public pool last year. Where do we draw the line? The obsession of "selfies" just kills me.

I ride my bikes to "get away" from the electronics ( except my horn and lights that are vintage) that seem to run our lives. A bit of simplicity. I admit I'm in familiar territory, usually only several miles from home. If I crash, I'll get help from a passerby, won't get lost..or if I do, I'll ask directions ( have never used GPS..don't know how), or go into a business or flag for help if somehow need assistance. Just like the good old days.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Bring it.
> 
> Yap the whole time and take lots of selfies, ignore traffic...as it is an interruption of your experience...!



Selfies, a whole new topic.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 31, 2018)

I'm with Nashman. I'm a 66 y.o. Nash and Rambler man myself. Bike time is to enjoy, relax, get away from electronics.
Although![emoji3] About 10 years ago wife and I were riding a tandem up this long, steep trail when I became extremely exhausted. Thankfully there was a fellow with a phone who was also a paramedic. He called 911, turns out I was severely dehydrated was all.
Maybe the answer is lock most of your junk hidden away in your car. Take one key, water/Gatorade, bananas, few tools...and your phone turned off.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 31, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a brand new 1960 Wasp with the high flange front hub, springer and butterfly bar options.




I've seen that picture before, oddly enough on an AUDIO group.


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2018)

Nashman, I don't like this crap any better than you do, and I believe that you and I could be great pals riding high in the saddle atop our high horses.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 31, 2018)

Nashman said:


> Selfies, a whole new topic.




I read a story titled something like probe spacecraft lands on Mars, takes first Martian selfie.

In comments I added, "Then it stepped back for a better shot and fell over a cliff".


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> I'm with Nashman. I'm a 66 y.o. Nash and Rambler man myself. Bike time is to enjoy, relax, get away from electronics.
> Although![emoji3] About 10 years ago wife and I were riding a tandem up this long, steep trail when I became extremely exhausted. Thankfully there was a fellow with a phone who was also a paramedic. He called 911, turns out I was severely dehydrated was all.
> Maybe the answer is lock most of your junk hidden away in your car. Take one key, water/Gatorade, bananas, few tools...and your phone turned off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk




Thanks Sevenhills1952. ( Rambler/Nash man too...Cool..) Again, I'm just getting everyone's take on this, doesn't matter what people do. There is no right or wrong.  It's still kinda a free world?.....Yeah, for safety they are a wonderful tool. When I had one ( I was in sales/my Boss made me have one/plus I used it to call customers) in my personal life, I never had it on! I'd call out if I had to only......HA!!

While in one of my sales jobs, my Boss would say "why couldn't I get ahold of you?"  I'd say, I was in a meeting with a customer (or driving).  I'd leave my phone in the car when in a meeting.  He said he wanted it on in my meetings so he could contact me while I'm with our Customer. I said "no. When I'm with my Customer, it's his time, not mine. He pays our bills. My Boss said "who signs your checks"...Hmnnn  "you?".  I eventually moved on. He was a control freak. I don't need a dictator. To pick up a call while with a customer ( in the old days) is just wrong and disrespectful. Even when with a friend unless it's "urgent"!! Even "call waiting" I think is rude. "Just wait, I have a more important call than your's!"  Ha!! Click.....


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

Boris said:


> Nashman, I don't like this crap any better than you do, and I believe that you and I could be great pals sitting tall in the saddles atop our high horses.



Really TALL HIGH horses!!!  Ha!! Here's me on mine. Take your pick of the others. These showed up at my buddies place the Summer!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I've seen that picture before, oddly enough on an AUDIO group.



Good eye......Larry is the "bees Knees" on that Schwinn..


----------



## tryder (Dec 31, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> View attachment 926459



At first I thought she was giving me the bird.  No such luck.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2018)

it lets me ride and field work calls and e-mails.  

It's also there if you get in a wreck or any other emergency.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> it lets me ride and field work calls and e-mails.
> 
> It's also there if you get in a wreck or any other emergency.




To some, work is life, and I respect that. I remember the saying "live to work/work to live". I'm retired, so I live to relax, ( and did work 35+ years) but still work on things for my family and myself. I think riding a bicycle should be totally unconnected to work and relaxed with mind and nature. That's just me. Even if self employed, you need to disconnect and have time for yourself. To be on edge 24/7 is not good for most folks well being.  Just my 2 bits. Some people retire and crash because they are so connected to being in the workforce, can't relax. I pity them.


----------



## petritl (Dec 31, 2018)

I take a phone with me sometimes I take pictures with it but a couple weeks ago when I had a tubular tire failure 6 miles from the car; UberXL was a APP away from picking up and taking me back to the car.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nashman said:


> To some, work is life, and I respect that. I remember the saying "live to work/work to live". I'm retired, so I live to relax, ( and did work 35+ years) but still work on things for my family and myself. I think riding a bicycle should be totally unconnected to work and relaxed with mind and nature. That's just me. Even if self employed, you need to disconnect and have time for yourself. To be on edge 24/7 is not good for most folks well being.  Just my 2 bits. Some people retire and crash because they are so connected to being in the workforce, can't relax. I pity them.



I don't think you could have been farther off base if you tried.
It's everything about freedom.
Like my office?


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes I always carry my phone.

  I generally ride by myself after midnight for a few hours. It may be my only way to connect if I get hurt or have an emergency.
  Also should my alarm go off I am the 1st contact.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 31, 2018)

BTW
  AAA in Michigan will respond if you have a flat or breakdown on your bike ; from $52.00 year.

https://michigan.aaa.com/membership/bicycle_coverage.aspx


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2018)

If someone chooses to make their phone and their bike their office, which allows them their freedom, which they're more than entitled to do, I would choose to not spend my time in their "company". And if that person just happened to be someone who posted in this thread, that person would feel exactly the same about riding with me!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 31, 2018)

I've got a friend who had a stroke while out on his bike. His phone saved his life.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 31, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> I've got a friend who had a stroke while out on his bike. His phone saved his life.



100% for you!... ( and pal)
I may be next. ( have heart issues) No phone for me tho, just do the odds/chance...... It's all beyond our control. YUP..phone may help..but where do we draw the line?


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I don't think you could have been farther off base if you tried.
> It's everything about freedom.
> Like my office?
> View attachment 927046



I like your office, but not your antenna. You still have a foot in reality/on the grid if you have your phone with you. You could be on Mars, but still on call/"available". Not wrong, just not my gig. I'm wireless and no one can bug me.. I dig your ride, but I'm into 1940's-thru late 50's rides.You see, we have different tastes and I am different than you. ( probably older too) Lets accept that and rejoice. If we were all the same, it wouldn't be fun. Here's my office.. No phone , no lights, no motorcars, not a single luxury, like Robinson Crusoe, as primitive as can be. Cheers and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

petritl said:


> I take a phone with me sometimes I take pictures with it but a couple weeks ago when I had a tubular tire failure 6 miles from the car; UberXL was a APP away from picking up and taking me back to the car.




Good story, happy ending, congrats!
I borrowed my girlfriends "flip phone" this Summer when I was having mechanical work done on my '57 Met Nash. It broke down ( rust in the tank/plugged the fuel filter) on a highway crossroad. I had several people stop and offer help, but used the phone to call my friend to rescue me ( actually drove it back to his shop) and it saved me lots of grief. My '55 broke an axle ( about 20 years ago) when I still had a phone for business/personal, and I was able to call a flatbed tow truck. Yes, they are handy, but now I choose to fly unconnected 99% of the time. I don't own a cell.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> View attachment 927127



Probably trying to get off that skinny tired lightweight..ha!!  Calling 1-800-balloon.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 1, 2019)

Bogey was safety conscience.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

Balloontyre said:


> Bogey was safety conscience.



I figured that was the "Humph", and I wouldn't know Marge Simpson, from Jessica.


----------



## mbstude (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m 28. My iPhone never has the volume turned on, but I always carry it with me and it’s available if I need it. I ride my bikes alone, and can’t see an advantage of not carrying a phone, just in case something were to happen. It’s a tool, just like everything else. It’s all in how you use it. 

Btw, cool old Nashes. Always fun to see someone else into obscure, defunct automakers.


----------



## Igor (Jan 1, 2019)

I usually  have mine, just for the radio app.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

mbstude said:


> I’m 28. My iPhone never has the volume turned on, but I always carry it with me and it’s available if I need it. I ride my bikes alone, and can’t see an advantage of not carrying a phone, just in case something were to happen. It’s a tool, just like everything else. It’s all in how you use it.
> 
> Btw, cool old Nashes. Always fun to see someone else into obscure, defunct automakers.
> 
> View attachment 927141




Wow...nice Stude. I drove a 1958 Ponch for 29 years, back in the 70's ( sold in '04) my buddy ( see pic) drove a '50 Stude. Been a Nashman the last dozen.( I had a funky 1957 NSU 150cc shaft drive scooter for about 10 yrs too... ( the Orphans rock!!!.....obscure/defunct marques) I like your phone logic too. Yes, it's all how you use the phone. It's a tool.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 1, 2019)

Love that scooter Nashman!!! Heres my Stella, but I don't ride it much because when I do I can't hear my phone ring!!


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> If someone chooses to make their phone and their bike their office, which allows them their freedom, which they're more than entitled to do, I would choose to not spend my time in their "company". And if that person just happened to be someone who posted in this thread, that person would feel exactly the same about riding with me!



You couldnt be more off base.YOU'RE OUT !............


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> Love that scooter Nashman!!! Heres my Stella, but I don't ride it much because when I do I can't hear my phone ring!!
> 
> View attachment 927375



Beauty...I sold my '57 NSU about 5 years ago, but owned/drove for 10 yrs. I now drive a retro Sym ( made by Honda in Taiwan) 150 Wolf. Life is good. Thanks for the pic and your humour. Cheers buddy!  Happy New Year!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2019)

vincev said:


> You couldnt be more off base.YOU'RE OUT !............
> 
> View attachment 927395



If I tried, I couldn't be more off base, but we're not talking about baseball now are we? And besides, who elected you umpire.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> If I tried, I could be more off base, but we're not talking about baseball now are we? And besides, who elected you umpire.



why dont they call umpires, referees? Football,wrastling,etc. have referees.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> Love that scooter Nashman!!! Heres my Stella, but I don't ride it much because when I do I can't hear my phone ring!!
> 
> View attachment 927375





mbstude said:


> I’m 28. My iPhone never has the volume turned on, but I always carry it with me and it’s available if I need it. I ride my bikes alone, and can’t see an advantage of not carrying a phone, just in case something were to happen. It’s a tool, just like everything else. It’s all in how you use it.
> 
> Btw, cool old Nashes. Always fun to see someone else into obscure, defunct automakers.
> 
> View attachment 927141



My son is 27, daughter 20. You sound like a fine young man. Great taste as well!!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

vincev said:


> why dont they call umpires, referees? Football,wrastling,etc. have referees.



Good topic for a new thread Vince. Tomato/tomato, potato/potato...hmnn? sounds the same to me?


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2019)

Getting back to the subject.Yes,I carry a phone.Ya never know when ya have to call an umpire.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 1, 2019)

vincev said:


> Getting back to the subject.Yes,I carry a phone.Ya never know when ya have to call an umpire.



or order a pizza?


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2019)

Nashman said:


> or order a pizza?



I actually have done that.lol


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2019)

or make one



 



and shoot a few racks of 9-ball



of course not before sufficient billiards lubricant


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2019)

Mmnnnnnn Pizza....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 2, 2019)

*Yes for phones while @ a ride ... I was hit by a car last February @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... If it wasn't for someone having a phone on them .. I might not be here to type this comment today .. I suggest to bring a phone .. just having a phone on you - doesn't cause one to use it .. I even have a phone on me when I'm up on a ladder putting up my Christmas lights .. the last thing I want is to be is statistic ... I also take a lot of pictures .. use my phone for business & reference as well as checking in on everything here on the Cabe  ... *

*Now phone etiquette is a whole different thread & subject completely .... and to me a bigger issue *

*Happy New Year - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 2, 2019)

Right about the time the picture in my avatar was taken was when my addiction to bicycles became concrete. I was really getting into music as well. (My first sentence ever spoken was, "Where's my radio?") Being able to ride my bike with a limitless supply of music became a lifelong dream. I used to strap a cassette player to my bike with a bunch of tapes and extra set of batteries in a bag with some water/food for long rides. My phone is much lighter, lasts longer and it has been used to score a few deals on bikes while on a ride. As mentioned by others, a great tool. It has enabled me to ride when I really don't have time and still be able to do business. I mostly ignore my phone while riding unless it's pumping sweet rock 'n roll into my brain. But I'm reverting back to just the sound of nature and rubber meeting the road as my soundtrack....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 2, 2019)

have also used it for the map feature here, when the guy I was following made a wrong turn - we were even in his neighborhood


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Yes for phones while @ a ride ... I was hit by a car last February @ the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... If it wasn't for someone having a phone on them .. I might not be here to type this comment today .. I suggest to bring a phone .. just having a phone on you - doesn't cause one to use it .. I even have a phone on me when I'm up on a ladder putting up my Christmas lights .. the last thing I want is to be is statistic ... I also take a lot of pictures .. use my phone for business & reference as well as checking in on everything here on the Cabe  ... *
> 
> *Now phone etiquette is a whole different thread & subject completely .... and to me a bigger issue *
> 
> *Happy New Year - Ridden not Hidden - Frank *



Glad you are still with us Frank. I'm not a fan of going up a ladder either. ( or more so the landing from a fall) If I fell, I could be lying there until...well...next Christmas?  Nah.... my girlfriend would look for me eventually to start the Barb-q or something?


----------



## Nashman (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Right about the time the picture in my avatar was taken was when my addiction to bicycles became concrete. I was really getting into music as well. (My first sentence ever spoken was, "Where's my radio?") Being able to ride my bike with a limitless supply of music became a lifelong dream. I used to strap a cassette player to my bike with a bunch of tapes and extra set of batteries in a bag with some water/food for long rides. My phone is much lighter, lasts longer and it has been used to score a few deals on bikes while on a ride. As mentioned by others, a great tool. It has enabled me to ride when I really don't have time and still be able to do business. I mostly ignore my phone while riding unless it's pumping sweet rock 'n roll into my brain. But I'm reverting back to just the sound of nature and rubber meeting the road as my soundtrack....



 GREAT comments and memories. Thanks!


----------



## OhioJones (Jan 2, 2019)

Phone is in pocket in case of emergency. Simple as that. Don't much care for the camera aspect. 
String and cups would suffice.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 3, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I like your office, but not your antenna. You still have a foot in reality/on the grid if you have your phone with you. You could be on Mars, but still on call/"available". Not wrong, just not my gig. I'm wireless and no one can bug me.. I dig your ride, but I'm into 1940's-thru late 50's rides.You see, we have different tastes and I am different than you. ( probably older too) Lets accept that and rejoice. If we were all the same, it wouldn't be fun. Here's my office.. No phone , no lights, no motorcars, not a single luxury, like Robinson Crusoe, as primitive as can be. Cheers and Happy New Year!!




Antennas are so your Radiobike works better!

Also for your mobile unit when the 'big one' hits, or just working 40 or 6 meters.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 5, 2019)

kreika said:


> I think for emergencies and camera use is the only reason I bring one. Otherwise I’m annoyed with it.



Same here.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 5, 2019)

Nashman said:


> BOOM........now you see her, now you don't. Pretty lady, pretty sad way to go. All too common a sight. Danger...danger..toe clip as well. *This is what I'm talking about.* She may as well have a blindfold on and a belly full of whiskey. At least she can be seen ( light clothing) before she hits something or gets hit.



Love it!love it! love it. Ok Gilligan! Ha! Ha!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 5, 2019)

I think peoples fascination with these things is just nuts. my company bought me one a while back because they decided it was very important to be able to contact me when I am not near the phone in the office. been 6 months and i have not received one call. the only reason I even take it home from work is that my truck is 26 years old with 180,000 miles on it.

recently during the Holidays I saw a shining example of the sickness people have for these things.  my brother lives way out in the middle of nowhere, my young nieces wanted to see what his 1880's house looked like, so I told them go to google maps and take a look. 3 people grabbed their tiny phones and started looking.  they found the area but could not find his place since all the satelite pics show is trees. well you couldn't find it because the screen is so small and useless... funny part there was a laptop sitting right there on the table where I found the place in like 2 seconds. why anyone would choose that tiny screen over a laptop right in front of you baffles the mind of thinking people.

it's a sickness I'm tellin' ya. 

the ONLY reason I would bring it on a ride is to take pictures so when I post on the "what bike did you ride today" thread I could take pics where I went rather than back home in front of the garage door.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 5, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I think peoples fascination with these things is just nuts. my company bought me one a while back because they decided it was very important to be able to contact me when I am not near the phone in the office. been 6 months and i have not received one call. the only reason I even take it home from work is that my truck is 26 years old with 180,000 miles on it.
> 
> recently during the Holidays I saw a shining example of the sickness people have for these things.  my brother lives way out in the middle of nowhere, my young nieces wanted to see what his 1880's house looked like, so I told them go to google maps and take a look. 3 people grabbed their tiny phones and started looking.  they found the area but could not find his place since all the satelite pics show is trees. well you couldn't find it because the screen is so small and useless... funny part there was a laptop sitting right there on the table where I found the place in like 2 seconds. why anyone would choose that tiny screen over a laptop right in front of you baffles the mind of thinking people.
> 
> ...




*Cool..... I agree. Thanks...*


----------



## Nashman (Jan 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Love it!love it! love it. Ok Gilligan! Ha! Ha!



CHEERS!!!


----------



## 5760rj (Jan 5, 2019)

Nashman said:


> I probably am too vocal on my opinion of "phone etiquette" ( where and when and if they should be used) but the "where do you put your crap" thread brought this ( has it been done before?) up or refreshed it in my mind. I loved a couple of comments as to why take a phone with you on a ride at all. I'm sure there are many good reasons ( Wife expecting a baby, or child on life support, or you ride among the tigers, mountain lions, and sharks) to bring it with you ( honey...can I pick you up a latte?), but c'mon, lets hear the good, bad and the ugly!!



call 911 when you get ran over......and take photos of the car trying to escape


----------



## Nashman (Jan 6, 2019)

5760rj said:


> call 911 when you get ran over......and take photos of the car trying to escape



Good plan!!


----------

